# Name This Frog!



## Guest




----------



## Mantellaprince20

Red vent or amazonicus based on color, but patter is really unique, similar to the lamasi stripe pattern. None of the black lines intersect on it, which isn't very typical of any vents I have seen. Really cool, where is it from???

ed parker


----------



## bluedart

Agreed, looks like a red vent or an amazonicus. But... I suppose it's just one of those random variations that leaves the frog without intersecting lines. That's a nice frog!


----------



## Afemoralis

*Hmm... interesting*

OK, (hoping we are told what it really is at the end of the game), why not a "color enhanced" D. lamasi? Is there anything else about the visible pattern that would give it away as part of the vent group...? 

This is fun!

Cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## Scott

Now that you mention I've heard "rumor" or an Orange Lamasi.

I had completely forgotten about that.

s


----------



## amphibianfreak

Is this the orange lamasi you speak of, on the front page of http://www.tropical-experience.nl

What makes me think it is not a lamasi is the leg pattern


----------



## neilr

I was going to say Uakarii but then I noticed the black spot on the nose. So I am going w/ red amy, I dont think the Uakarii have the black spot on their noses. I also dont think it is a red vent their patterns are usually a little more broken up. $.02

Neil


----------



## Darren Meyer

I'll second Neils first guess :wink:


----------



## Afemoralis

I think it would be an awful shame if D. "uakarii" was smuggled into the states before it is even formally named. Looking at the pics though, I can't see any yellow, which makes me question... The dendrobates.org guys, describing the species, say the frog is "easily diagnosable by the bright yellow coloration on its side"

http://www.dendrobates.org/dendrobates.htm

Check out the nose spot in some of their vent photos too!

Fun mystery... we should do this more often on the board. Feels like good practice.

cheers!


----------



## NCSUdart

i'd say duellmani, although i'm not sure if that is technically still a sound species name, although it is probably just a red vent with an a-typical pattern where the two black dorsum stripes don't fully converge


----------



## Jordan B

I would say red ammy, as the nose spot seems to be less circular in duellmani pictures that I have seen. I certainly don't claim to be an expert in this area though. Any belly pics?

Jordan


----------



## Dendro Dave

D. uakarii were already in europe and thought to be a duelmanni variation. They are also here in the states, as they were imported as duelmanni. One person who had some, already posted looking for more to pair his up with here on DB....which means more are out there, but thats all i have to say about that :twisted: (no it isnt me, i wish though, and dont ask).

I dont think this frog is an uakarii, the stripes tend to be joined all the way up the nose, instead of the dot. also there is no hint of yellow visable on the flanks in the pics, but also the flanks arent very visable so hard to say about the yellow. Orange lamasi is a possibility, they are real. But the legs look a little blue for that...but ya never know. Looks more like lamasi then uakarii though. Or just could be a weird amy, a regular duel or something else.


----------



## beeswaxx

> Name This Frog!


How about Pebbles?
Type of frog--no clue.


----------



## frogman824

It does look like a red Amy, but there isn't a Y on the back.....


----------



## Jordan B

frogman824 said:


> It does look like a red Amy, but there isn't a Y on the back.....


There is a Y, it's just not very pronounced.


----------



## tanakay

*uacari?*

Some shop sell "uacari" in Japan, these are from European breeders.
They called "Amazonicus" before.

http://www.wildsky.net/frogs/duacari.htm


----------



## Afemoralis

So fourfrogs,

Are you gonna tell us what it really is/was sold as?

Please  

Cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## Marcus

In my opinion it's 'amazonicus'. 

There is a orange lamasi 'Panguna'. That rumor is correct.
They were found by an Czech expedition last year.

Besides the yellow one, we all know, they found:
orange, red and gold


----------



## Filip

You can compare with the picture of the D. Lamasi Panguana Red on the opening page of http://www.gifkikkerportaal.nl
I think it's the same frog. Apparently there would be a few specimens of this Lamasi-morph in Europe... though it's also possible that they are a morph of Duelmanni...
Nice new frog anyway!
Curious about the experiences with this thumb!
Grtz
Filip


----------



## JOHNNY

This frog looks EXACTLY like a red vent that I have from Todd kelley.


----------



## Shockfrog

it's a red vent (amazonicus) for sure . 
It's easy to tell it apart from duellmani, uakari and lamasi...

Cheers,
Remco


----------



## Afemoralis

So fill us in Remco! What gives away the identification for you?


Cheers!

Afemoralis


----------



## JOHNNY

I agree with Remco, it looks nothing like lamasi, uakarii, or duellmani . It shouldn't be difficult to see that. 

Johnny


----------



## Shockfrog

Lamasi never has a dot on it's nose.. at least not in the hundreds I've seen or seen pics of.

uakari has yellow lateral stripes

dorsal lines in duellmani run parallel over it's back.. the lines in vents run towards eachother further down it's back

Cheers,
Remco


----------



## Dendro Dave

Shockfrog said:


> it's a red vent (amazonicus) for sure .
> It's easy to tell it apart from duellmani, uakari and lamasi...


My understanding is due to different throat patterns red vents and amasonicus are considered different morphs or species, i forget but are in fact different.


----------



## chuckpowell

Sorry I got here late, but I'd name him Baba.

Best,

Chuck


----------

